# Pc im Abgesicherten Modus Starten oder Normal Starten ?



## TheArival (25. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


Manchaml während des hochfahrens (booten) vom Pc bekomme ich eine Meldung mit ,, Pc im Abgesicherten Modus Starten oder Normal Starten"

Obwohl ich aber den Pc vorher ordnungsgemäß ausgeschaltet habe.

Wisst ihr was das für Ursachen sind das Meldung auftrittt ?

Kann man das mit einem Programm/Tool oder in einem Ordner irgendwie auslesen wieso die Meldung beim Booten kam ?


mfg.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

sind denn alle deine treiber aktuell? board, sound, grafik? und windows? schaltest du den PC evtl. sofort ganz aus (steckerleiste oder so), sobald du denkst, er sei runtergefahren?


----------



## TheArival (25. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sind denn alle deine treiber aktuell? board, sound, grafik? und windows? schaltest du den PC evtl. sofort ganz aus (steckerleiste oder so), sobald du denkst, er sei runtergefahren?


 

Treiber sind alle aktuell.

Nein, ich habe nur schnell auf Herunterfahren geklickt.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2009)

unter VISTA ist der runterfahr knopf standardmäßig mit dem RUHEZUSTAND verknüpft, so dass des sein kann, dass da was nicht passt; richtiges Runterfahren geht über: WIN/erweitert( der kleine Pfeil) /herunterfahren

mfg Klemens


ps: gibt mal erweiterte Systemangaben rein: Betriebssystem, Mainboard,...


----------



## TheArival (25. Januar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> unter VISTA ist der runterfahr knopf standardmäßig mit dem RUHEZUSTAND verknüpft, so dass des sein kann, dass da was nicht passt; richtiges Runterfahren geht über: WIN/erweitert( der kleine Pfeil) /herunterfahren
> 
> mfg Klemens
> 
> ...


 
Asrock K10N780

Windows Xp.


----------

